# my largest rbp has something on his eyes



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

the largest rbp is about9 inches long and hes got cloudy things in both eyes both are not similar to each other. one eye is partialy and the other is a bit more clouded. i recently changed the tank around and a couple days ago but only today have i noticed it. they are fed well and well nourished, temp is 76 deg F and the water is pretty damn clean. ill try to post a pic of the eyes.

any known expertise and help would be greatly appreciated- problem and solution. thanx


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

In my experiences...that sounds like high level of amonia...treat it w/ salt...and frequent water change...checked the pins topics above...you'll find very helpful information


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Check ammonia and pH.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ok im going to check all the levels i let you know in a bit.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Cloudy eyes can also happen due to bad water quality, have you been doing gravel vacs and water changes regularly?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah just a few days ago i did one


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

sweet everything is good i added a bit of sodium bicarbonate. eyes cleared up. everything is good. thanx.


----------

